# Love2<º((((>< Brisket (pictures)



## TheCook (May 3, 2006)

Six and a half hours for this nine pounder. It didnt turn out too bad.  The brisket wasnt tough at all.  I had a couple friends over and they said it was great.  The outside was a little burnt so the outter layer was alittle dark and hard to cut through.  I didnt get any pictures of the chicken but it turned out great as well.  

Here are the pictures:

Brisket 1
Brisket 2
Brisket 3
Brisket 4
Brisket 5
Brisket 6
Brisket 7
Brisket 8
Brisket 9
Brisket 10


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Sure looks good to me.

Do you have a slicing or electric knife? That may make it easier to get some good even cuts through the tougher parts without putting more pressure on the blade.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

I'd eat it.
What internal temp did you take it to?
Any time in a cooler?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2006)

Hey Nick, that outer layer you mentioned, that ain't burnt, thats bark! It looks great. I'd be checking my pit thermometer if I were you.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Nick, you can definitely tell that was a very tender moist brisket! Fantastic job!!  Nick P. is correct about the outside, it's supposed to be like that.  

It's not unheard of for a brisket or butt to cook much faster than normal (Turboing), but for a 9lber to cook in 6 hours is pretty darn quick, almost too quick.  Try to calibrate your thermometers when you get a chance, that way you'll have a better idea of exactly what temperature you're cooking at.  

Also get a can of Grilling Pam and spray the inside and outside of your pit.  That will help season it and make clean up so much easier, as well as help prevent the spread of rust.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Damn, that looks gooood!  =P~


----------



## cleglue (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Also get a can of Grilling Pam and spray the inside and outside of your pit.  That will help season it and make clean up so much easier, as well as help prevent the spread of rust.



The brisket looks very moist...that surprised me since it cooked so fast...GREAT JOB!

I agree with Larry I noticed also on one of the pictures that it looked like you pit needs seasoning.

On this picture you can see the shiney lid  I seasoned it to begin with but the more I smoke the better it gets the inside looks the same as the inside of the lid.
http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Bost ... 5Small.JPG

I'm still working on the fire management on my offset but here is a picture of maybe the smoke color that people try to get  a light blue even sometimes just heat waves.
http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Bost ... 3Small.JPG

Again....GREAT JOB!


----------



## TheCook (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'd eat it.
> What internal temp did you take it to?
> Any time in a cooler?



Internal temp reached 210F.  I didnt cooler it as it was getting pretty late, but I did leave it sitting on the counter in foil for about 30 min.  Im going to make another run at it next week, this time I will get a much ealier start in the day.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

That looks good  =D> nice job on a first time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>   I like that!!  Practice makes perfect!!!![/b]


----------



## TheCook (May 4, 2006)

This was a real good tasting brisket.  Even the wife liked it, and she's not much of a carnivore.

Thanks for all your compliments and Thanks for everyone's help in making this happen.  This is only my second brisket (first edible one).  

Now I gotta get to working on that thermometer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Nick, get yourself one of *these*, it'll make your life so much easier!


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick, get yourself one of *these*, it'll make your life so much easier!


That right.  Best price on the net.


----------



## TheCook (May 4, 2006)

Im ordering one this morning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Love2<º>< said:
			
		

> Im ordering one this morning.


  You won't know what you did before you had one!


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º><Im>   You won't know what you did before you had one!



_*What?!?!*_


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There, is that more better? 8-[


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Much mo better. :!:


----------



## txpgapro (May 5, 2006)

Cook all you can for your friends and neighbors at first.   If they keep buggin' you, you know that you're doing it right! :!:   Then after awhile, start charging them, and make them bring the whiskey, bee and wine as well!


----------



## TheCook (May 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º><":3valc5yq]Im ordering one this morning.


  You won't know what you did before you had one![/quote:3valc5yq]

I ordered it and they're shipping it UPS 2nd Air so I can have it mon/tues in time for my brisket Wed. morning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

[quote="Love2<º><quote>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

